# Trolling rod set-ups



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What is the best way to set up to troll 4 rods? Is four rods to much hassel? With two people in the boat it would be nice to take advantage of running 4 rods to increase the chances.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

down east rod holders are the way to go.www.downeast.com 2 on the sides and usually 2 off the stern. propwash trolling can be effective. i like the ones that dont affix to the boat, that way you can move em around...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Esox62 Is that the right link? It goes to a magazine about main?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Try using the "Offshore" brand in-line planer boards. My boat is pretty small, so using them when running 4 rods is a necessity... plus they can really help you cover more water by getting the baits a little further away from the boat.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

4 Down East S-10 "Saltys" and two Off Shore Planers
nearly impossible to cross/tangle lines

The planers will need upgraded with a heavy-duty locking snap which runs about $10 each.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's a site out of Michigan where I bought my holders from. It was the cheapest I could find. I called the phone number on a Monday morning and they showed up Wednesday. I bought 1 S 17 & 1 S 10 for $47 and some change. http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/itemsall.asp?id=1088&categoryid=1&SingleManufactuer=1


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

www.down-east.com

forgot the hyphen.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

hey tigger, been chasin em about 7 yrs now...perch has gotten alot of attention this year so far, firetiger also.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

I have those rod holders. They work well. Only complaint is that they are noisy. Putting the rod in or taking it out causes a ruckous


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

My wife and I run four rods all the time. two in the back and two up front straight out the side at 90 degrees. If the lures are well tuned there is no trouble except who gets what rods. you have to watch your turns and not make them to sharp you don't want line in your prop. With the end of the rods in the water you can clear the prop most of the time. good luck


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

tom4 said:


> My wife and I run four rods all the time. two in the back and two up front straight out the side at 90 degrees. If the lures are well tuned there is no trouble except who gets what rods. you have to watch your turns and not make them to sharp you don't want line in your prop. With the end of the rods in the water you can clear the prop most of the time. good luck


that sounds like a good setup. I would like to see a pic when you get a chance.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

One thing that you should keep in mind when running four lines is that you should stagger the baits according to depth. 

In other words, run two lines with baits that require more line to achieve the desired depth and run the remaining rods with baits that dive easily with very little line.

Example...

Each guy runs one Monster Shad and one Rapala Super Shad. The Monster Shads dive quickly and will be closer to the boat while the monster shads need more line to acheive the same depth and will be farther from the boat...


Looking at the rods as you face the back of the boat and counting clockwise...
Rod #1 Monster Shad
Rod #2 Rapala Super Shad
Rod #3 Monster Shad
Rod #4 Rapala Super Shad

Rods 2 and 4 are naturally going to be spread apart rather than side by side so the odds of tangling lines on a turn are reduced.

Just remember to have your partner reel in all remaining lines as quickly as possible when you hook up.

This method works well for us and we don't use planer boards although I'm sure they work well also.

It is imperative that the baits be "tuned" properly to keep any given bait from running right or left and fouling one of the other lines.

If a bait picks up weeds or debris and does "spin out" and foul one of the other lines do this: Put the boat in neutral and both partners reel in both lines (the fouled line and the line that fouled it) at the same time...slowly. By slowly reeling in you prevent the baits from spinning over each other any further and you minimize the untangling that you might have to do when you get them both reeled in.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

ss minnow said:


> I have those rod holders. They work well. Only complaint is that they are noisy. Putting the rod in or taking it out causes a ruckous


 :T 
Your running your lures 3 feet from the prop. Rock and Roll is blasting from the speakers your doing the muskie god dance in the back of the boat. I dont think a little rod holder noise is going to bother a muskie at all


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Another good tip for trolling multiple lines - Increase your speed when making tight turns. Not only is it good for triggering strikes, but it will keep you from getting to much slack in your line and tangling up.


----------

